# Rear Brake Torx bolt size??



## Nyle (Aug 9, 2008)

I am doing the rear brakes on my 2006 Jetta and I need to get the calipers off. What size is the torx to get the caliper bolts off? And where can I get the Torx from?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear Brake Torx bolt size?? (Nyle)*

Not a Torx..its a metric "triple square" and it's 14mm...which is a pain to get..I had to chase down a Snap On Tool truck to get mine to do the suspension (same bolt head for the front strut clamp bolts)...cost me $30...you can buy a whole set from Napa for that..but it only goes up to 12mm!


----------

